# Zugentlastung ortsveränderlicher Verbraucher



## Heinz (9 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche die Stelle in der Norm *vde*, wo es um die Zugentlastung ortsveränderlicher Verbraucher geht.

Ich habe vor zig Jahren gelernt, dass die Leitungen an ortsveränderlichen Verbrauchern mit einer Zugentlastung auszuführen sind. Klar, aber wo steht es in der Norm.

Speziell geht es um Motoren, die unter Wasser laufen (IP68) und in der Höhe verstellbar sind. Somit würde ich sie als ortsveränderliche Verbraucher sehen. Oder gibt es bei Tauchmotoren eine andere Vorschrift?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Heinz schrieb:


> ...
> Oder gibt es bei Tauchmotoren eine andere Vorschrift?
> ...



Ich würd mal sagen auf jeden Fall dicht.

Guck dir mal die an:
*DIN EN 50262; VDE 0619:2005-05*

*Kabelverschraubungen für elektrische Installationen; Deutsche Fassung EN 50262:1998 + A1:2001 + A2:2004

*Um was handelt es sich denn genau?


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

Heinz schrieb:


> und in der Höhe verstellbar sind. würde ich sie als ortsveränderliche Verbraucher sehen. Oder gibt es bei Tauchmotoren eine andere Vorschrift?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus.



Dann wäre ja jedes Vertikalhandling an einem Horizontalhandling angebracht ortsveränderlich? Ist damit nicht eher gemeint, daß man es komplett wegnehmen kann und an anderer Stelle wieder einsetzt?


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Ortsverändlich unter Wasser mit einer Leitung.....erinnert mich an Tauchroboter. Steht bei mir auch noch auf der ToDo-Liste .


----------



## MSB (9 November 2009)

Also zum einen:
Warum sollte eine in der Höhe verstellbare Tauchpumpe ortsveränderlich sein?

Zum Anderen:
Selbstverständlich hat eine Tauchpumpe eine Zugentlastung, hier realisiert durch die Kabelverschraubung,
die so nebenbei (als Hauptfunktion) auch noch dicht sein muss (IP68 ).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Beren (10 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Mobi (10 November 2009)

Oh das erinnert mich an meinen Ausbilder, der meinte auch an jeden Aufbau, sei es im Schaltschrank mit Klemmen etc. oder an der E-Installation am Übungsgitter, herumszureißen. Der hat sich da teilweise rangehangen.*ROFL*


----------



## Heinz (10 November 2009)

@Beren und @MSB

Der Antrieb ist aus Prozesssicht in der Höhe vom Betrieber zu verändern. Dass hängt vom Produktzustand im Behälter ab.

Dass das Kabel eine Zugentlastung haben sollte ist klar, aber in welcher Norm steht es. Dass praktisch eine Zugentlastung eingebaut wird ist auch klar. 

Praktisch wurde ein Kabel aus dem Antrieb herausgezogen. Daher die Frage nach der Norm.

In der IEC 50262 steht wie eine Kabelverschraubung aufgebaut ist. 

Nach VDE 0100 ist es ein ortsfester beweglicher Anschluß.


----------



## Beren (10 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Heinz (10 November 2009)

@Beren
*ACK*

Der Kunde fragt leider WO STEHT DAS?


----------



## Beren (10 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Heinz (10 November 2009)

Nach VDE 0100 muss ich ja noch nicht mal eine Kabelverschraubung verwenden. Ich kann ja einen Schlauchstutzen verwenden.


----------



## Heinz (10 November 2009)

Nach vielen Telefonaten sieht es zur Zeit so aus, dass es scheinbar nicht klar in der Norm geregelt es. Die Schutzart sagt estwas über die MAßnahmen aus, um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern. Die Zugentlastung ist bei ortsveränderlichen Geräten geregelt. Und somit bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Wenn ich etwas neues erfahre schreibe ich weiter.....

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Beren (11 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------

